# [ALSA] problema con la periferica audio ! [SOLVED]

## maninthebox1

GENTOONIANI A ME!

ho comprato un nuovo portatilino con amd64 l'altro ieri e ho finito di mettere gentoo e tutto quello di cui ho bisogno...

l'unica cosa è che non riesco a far funzionare l'audio!

PC: AMD 64 - CHIPSET VIA - audio integrato (VT8233/A 8235 8237  AC 97 ...)

cercherò di essere breve e circonciso !!!

ho provato a compilare alsa nel kernel e non va! quando apro kde mi da  SOUND SERVER FATAL ERROR - cpuoverload ....se provo a cambiare tipo di hardware nel centro di controllo mi va in crash con qualsiasi cosa ci metto!

e ho provato anche ad installare alsa seguendo la guida su gentoo.org ....ma niente da fare!

so che non sono grandi indicazioni per risolvere il problema...ma non so cos'altro dirvi!perciò fate le domande e io vi risp!

AH dimenticavo, KDE è la versione 3.3.2! Eee..... un 'altra cosa STO IMPAZZENDO!

grazie anticipate!!!!

PLEASE HELP!  :Sad: Last edited by maninthebox1 on Sat Jan 22, 2005 8:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gutter

Usi un sistema a 32 o 64 bit???

Io ho lo stesso South Bridge su un PC fisso e non ho avuto problemi con l'audio.

----------

## maninthebox1

64bit...ho compilato tutto per x86_64 e ho l' emul_x86!

RAGA...non vi viene in mente nulla?Last edited by maninthebox1 on Sat Jan 22, 2005 11:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Allora non so aiutarti.

----------

## Manuelixm

Nel kernel hai messo questo supporto?

```
< > VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller (NEW)
```

----------

## maninthebox1

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Nel kernel hai messo questo supporto?
> 
> ```
> < > VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller (NEW)
> ```
> ...

 

si ho provato! 

seguendo però la guida per alsa su gentoo.org ho dovuto lasciare abilitato solo 

```
< > Sound Card Support 
```

----------

## flocchini

lascia perdere la guida alsa, metti tutti i moduli che ti servono (ossia sound support e quello specifico x il tuo chipset) e accertati di aver compilato arts con il supporto alsa. Poi dal pannello di controllo di arts assicurati di aver selezionato alsa coem input e non l' "autorilevamento" di default.

Poi vediamo che succede  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> [
> 
> seguendo però la guida per alsa su gentoo.org ho dovuto lasciare abilitato solo 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Magari la guida si riferisce ad un kernel 2.4   :Wink:   e tu hai un 2.6

----------

## maninthebox1

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *maninthebox1 wrote:*   [
> 
> seguendo però la guida per alsa su gentoo.org ho dovuto lasciare abilitato solo 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
If you use a 2.6 kernel, you may use the drivers provided in the kernel, but we still recommend that you use media-sound/alsa-driver as they are more up to date than what is provided in the kernel tree. If you still wish to use the drivers provided with your kernel, you can skip the rest of this section and continue with Installing the ALSA Utils.
```

----------

## Manuelixm

Credo che tu non abbia letto bene la guida, infatti ti dice che se usi gli alsa-driver(quelli da emergere presenti nel portage) devi lasciare "deselezionata" quel supporto, altrimenti se usi i driver alsa presenti nel kernel devi impostare tutto nel kernel.

La guida ti dice che gli alsa-driver sono più aggiornati dei dirver alsa presenti nel kernel.

Nel caso usassi gli alsa-driver, nel kernel imposta solo il supporto audio, poi emergi alsa-drivers e alsa-utils. Fatto questo dai alsaconfig e poi setta i volumi con alsamixer.

----------

## maninthebox1

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Credo che tu non abbia letto bene la guida, infatti ti dice che se usi gli alsa-driver(quelli da emergere presenti nel portage) devi lasciare "deselezionata" quel supporto, altrimenti se usi i driver alsa presenti nel kernel devi impostare tutto nel kernel.
> 
> La guida ti dice che gli alsa-driver sono più aggiornati dei dirver alsa presenti nel kernel.
> 
> Nel caso usassi gli alsa-driver, nel kernel imposta solo il supporto audio, poi emergi alsa-drivers e alsa-utils. Fatto questo dai alsaconfig e poi setta i volumi con alsamixer.

 

Io credo...ansi, sono convinto di aver letto bene...e sono anche convinto di aver fatto tutto bene!

la guida l'ho seguita passo passo e avendo usato gli alsa-driver del portage ho deselezionato quelli del kernel.  La coasa è logica....

----------

## Manuelixm

Hai dato alsaconfig? Ha dato errori? Hai provato a dare alsamixer?

Dovrebbe funzionarti, altrimenti segui il consiglio che ti hanno dato precedentemente, utilizza quelli del kernel, che ti vanno sicuramente.  :Smile: 

----------

## maninthebox1

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Hai dato alsaconfig? Ha dato errori? Hai provato a dare alsamixer?
> 
> Dovrebbe funzionarti, altrimenti segui il consiglio che ti hanno dato precedentemente, utilizza quelli del kernel, che ti vanno sicuramente. 

 

quelli del kernel li ho usati e nn hanno funzionato...l'ho anche scritto nel primo msg. 

ho dato alsaconf e alsamixer e nn hanno dato errori.

----------

## Manuelixm

Ah scusa non avevo letto, hai provato a dare aplay file_musicale.wav se senti qualcosa?

----------

## maninthebox1

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Ah scusa non avevo letto, hai provato a dare aplay file_musicale.wav se senti qualcosa?

 

non sento nulla.

----------

## cloc3

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> [SOLVED]

 

Come hai risolto?

----------

## gutter

Posta la soluzione per i posteri  :Wink: 

----------

## maninthebox1

Con l'aiuto di Manuelixm che mi ha seguito sul canale #gentoo di azzurra sono riuscito a risolvere questo porblema...anche se non del tutto!

Ora riesco ad ascltare cd audio...ma per quanto riguarda i suoni con kde sto sempre bloccato...se guardo il log mi metto paura!!!!

CMQ ho risolto inserendo 

```
 <>Sound Card Support - <>ALSA 
```

 e tutto il resto come moduli e ho inserito i nomi dei moduli in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 per farli caricare all'avvio!  tutt'ora però non riesce a caricare il modulo snd-mpu401 al boot!

Oltre a questo ho installato le alsa-utils seguendo la guida su gentoo.org!

[OT] sto in contatto con un altro ragazzo conosciuto sul forum che ha acquistato il mio stesso portatile... Lui per esempio non ha problemi di audio e ha seguito l'installazione degli alsa driver della guida!ci siamo scambiati i vari files di configurazione e con il mio .config non riesce a far partire l'audio, invece a me ora funziona!

un' altra cosa è che lui ha problemi con il video!...ci siamo scambiati l'xorg.conf e a lui non funziona ne il mio ne il suo...invece a me funzionano entrambi!

Questo mi fa pensare che si deve essere CULATI !!!![/code]

----------

